# Hijaze goats / New pic



## Naef hajaya (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## mossyStone (Aug 30, 2010)

WOW Look at those ears WOW!

They are soo pretty!!!!
Thank you for shareing these pictures


Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Aug 30, 2010)

Their ears remind me of a veil or a cape.  So beautiful and elegant!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 30, 2010)

I personally don't care for the long ears, but I love their long legs!


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm rethinking the long-ear thing, myself..  :/

One of our does split her ear a couple of months ago and -- since someone here mentioned the skin stapler and I didn't get it -- of course, it healed without coming back together..  So, now she's got a permanent ear split.

Then our herdsire split his horizontally about 2" from the end..  Looked like a small, no-biggie situation so I didn't think much of it...until one side split the rest of the way through.  The other side rotted off* the other day, so now his ear's somewhat...abbreviated.

And now our big herdqueen boer doe has apparently split one of hers somehow.  :/


*Yeah, I know.  Bad goat parent..BAD, BAD goat parent!  Here's the thing..  When I first noticed the split, like I said, didn't seem to be a big deal.  Figured since it was intact on both sides, it would heal back together.  Next thing I know, it's ripped through on one side and the other side is angry and infected looking, with the tip of his ear dangling.  

There was no fixing it at that point..  The dangly tip was DEAD, I'm guessing because the inflammation around it had _apparently_ choked it off..  I figure I had two options, in terms of treatment:

1)  Antibiotics and anti-inflammatories
2)  Cut the rest of it off, then antibiotics and anti-inflammatories.

Had I gone with option 1, my fear was that it would actually heal...leaving the rest of the ear to dangle, which isn't really a great outcome.  Then there's option 2, which I worried about because I wasn't sure the bloodflow to it was _completely_ choked off yet and I didn't want to find myself in a situation where he was running around bleedling like a stuck hog....their ears are radiators, which means they have A LOT of bloodflow to them.  

I didn't like either option..

So, yeah, I let it rot off.  :/  

I knew it wouldn't be but just a day or two, and it fell off like I expected.  Since there was so much inflammation by then, he didn't bleed that much.  He never went off feed or acted like it was much more than a simple aggravation, else I would certainly have been more proactive about it..

Wasn't the *prettiest* way to handle it, but...well, it's done, over with, and well on the way to healing now.  



But, yeah...looking more and more to me like long ears = trouble.  :/


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 30, 2010)

I mentioned the skin stapler!    I think Nubian ears are cute, especially on kids, but those ears above scare me!    

I've had sheep rip out ear tags.  I used to try to get them to heal together (even made splits with TP rolls and vet wrap, but it was such a pain I stopped.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 30, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I mentioned the skin stapler!


You!  YOU!  It's YOUR fault!  

What's funny is that I mentioned the skin stapler to my wife very excitedly, and she kinda gave me a ... :/ ... on account of she's not as big on the whole medical side of things as I am.  She just doesn't get nearly as excited about that kind of stuff..  

Go figure..    So she says "A _skin stapler_?  When have we ever _needed_ a skin stapler?"

"Well, that's true, but it's COOL, RIGHT?!?"  

:/

Oh, alright....I'll probably just order more needles or something boring like that...which I did....and NOW look at us!   

Don't think I haven't mentioned it to her, either...***3 times now***..."Ya know, if we had that skin stapler I could probably fix this..."


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a skin stapler.  I work in design and development of medical devices and lets say we engineers like to "share" our R&D stuff.  I have a buddy who designs skin staplers who wanted a skullclamp so we swapped   Haven't used on a goat so far but the dog had some awhile back.  Darling Hubby declined my offer and went to the ER.  Guess what... They stapled his shoudler and he had a $150 copay 


Do you see the kid's ears?  They touch the ground!  I wonder if they trip on them like Basset Hound puppies do?


----------



## ThornyRidge (Aug 30, 2010)

there is something ridiculous about these goats over there... intriguing but really the more I look at them they begin to look freakish!  like something just ain't right.. I understand they may sweat thru their ears but damn I did not know it got that hot!  and with all the malformations it looks to me like these freak genetics between these and those goats that look like something out of star wars have been purposefully bred into these breeds.  I am not understanding the purpose of these traits and characteristics..  these put basset hounds to shame.. I too would totally be afraid of severe injury and would think those ears would bleed like the dickens if torn or something got a hold of them.. and man I have a mini nubian and one persnickety nigerian who are ear biters when they are mad and man they would have a hay day with these guys!


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 31, 2010)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I have a skin stapler.  I work in design and development of medical devices and lets say we engineers like to "share" our R&D stuff.  I have a buddy who designs skin staplers who wanted a skullclamp so we swapped


What the hell is a _skullclamp!??_

Moreover, where can I get one?!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 31, 2010)

I used to design and develop equipment for neurosurgery and extremity reconstruction ( implants and plates for ankles, knees, fingers, wrists, etc.).  A skullclamp holds the head in place during brain surgery.  

This is a previous generation design but you get the point.  





CM, only YOU would contemplate performing brain surgery on a goat!  Question is, how do you tell when they have brain damage and are not just being a goat?


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 31, 2010)

If they're anything like a whitetail deer -- and I suspect they are -- it would take one heck of a bone saw to get through their noggins and very, very, very small instruments to work with what little bit of gray matter they keep inside it.

I know that because I killed a 10pt buck one year and did my own "european style" (aka, hillbilly style) antler mount.  Basically took a bow saw and cut straight down into the skull, right behind the antlers, then came straight back over the eyebrow ridge to complete the 'wedge'..  Lots and lots of bone...very little brains.  Like, shockingly little.  

On the gambrel, this guy was 8' long from the tips of his antlers to the tips of his rear hooves.....and his brain was about the size of a walnut, _minus the hull._

Eat...breed...run from predators...repeat as necessary.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 31, 2010)

Would it surprise you to find out that surgeons, even brain surgeons use the same saws and drills that you and I buy in Home Depot?  Yup, get yourself a Dewalt cordless cut off saw with a good blade and thats a brain surgeons bone saw.  The matching drill makes a great hole in the skull.  We made some very small equipment for orthoscopic and less invasive surgeries that would work on a goat. Maybe those tools were because some people have brains the size of a goats, perhaps most of transient population of Washington D.C.?    

Eat...spend...run from ethics probes...repeat.  

Oops, got waaaaaaaaaaaay off topic here.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 31, 2010)

Good to know!  

Whenever the zombie apocolypse happens, I'll be sure to charge my cordless tools' batteries before the grid goes down...just in case someone needs an emergency hole in the skull or whatever.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yup, I am getting ready for the zombie invasion myself.  I have my skullclamp and skin stapler, implant plates for extremities, DeWalt cordless tools, my big garden, chickens, meat and milk goats, lots of ammo

The Piece de Rsistance, if I can swing it.. My current job is developing  MRIs and PET Scanners.  The company just expanded into WIND TURBINES.  We are developing a 50KW   wind turbine for small community (apartment complex size) use.  I just need to figure out how to sneak one of those prototypes home.  It wont fit in my wagon like a skullclamp did.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow!  That's awesome!



(I'll take TWO, btw..  )


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Aug 31, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know that if you got the stapler, they would stop ripping their ears!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------

